# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busco productores de palta hass de exportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados:  Me acaba de llamar un exportador que necesita 66 TN semanales de palta hass. Tengo un productor que me ha ofrecido palta hass, pero de todas formas estoy abierto a oír otras propuestas.  Necesita 50% ó 60% de calibres grandes (del 10 al 16), o de 180g. para arriba. El otro 40% igual lo compraría. El otro dato es que debe tener 9% de aceites para arriba; y el packing sería Torre Blanca.  Los interesados, por favor comuníquense a la brevedad para ver si podemos colocar sus paltas a través de esta empresa exportadora.  Espero sus propuestas...  SaludosTemas similares: Busco productores de palta hass Busco productores de palta hass orgánica Busco clientes interesados en pulpa de palta hass Busco productores/exportadores de mandarina clementina y palta hass Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para contarles que la empresa exportadora sigue buscando productores de palta hass para esta campaña, pues ha sido sumamente difícil conseguir el producto, aún cuando existe un requerimiento importante que se hubiera podido cubrir con más producción. De ninguna manera pretendo promover la caída del precio de la palta hass de exportación, pero mi percepción es que los mercados internacionales van a aguantar más envíos de palta hass peruana de cara al futuro inmediato.  
Si hay productores interesados en trabajar con esta empresa para ésta o las próximas campañas, por favor comuníquense conmigo a través de este tema, o a través de mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* para sentarnos a negociar. 
Saludos

----------


## machazo

soy de la provincia de caravelí-arequipa, dispondo de 02 há de palta fuerte a futuro palta hass 01 há. Otros agricultore disponen de palta fuerte para cosechar a futuro plantaciones nuevas de hass, comunicar precios referencial

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> soy de la provincia de caravelí-arequipa, dispondo de 02 há de palta fuerte a futuro palta hass 01 há. Otros agricultore disponen de palta fuerte para cosechar a futuro plantaciones nuevas de hass, comunicar precios referencial

 Estimado: 
Gracias por responder... Hace un par de semanas ofrecían como punto de partida S/.4.05 x kilo de palta hass puesto en faja o exportable.  
Acerca de la palta fuerte, pásame tus precios FOB porque tengo un cliente ruso al que le puedo ofrecer tu producción. 
Por último, si deseas pásame tus precios para el mercado local, para ver si puedo colocar tu producción en Tottus, donde estoy registrado como proveedor. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Se necesitan 22 TN de palta hass de exportación. La empresa exportadora está pagando en promedio S/.2.30 x kilo. Si hay interesados, por favor comunicarse conmigo para contactarlos con la empresa. 
Saludos

----------


## Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas

Hola , mi nombre es Elvis Leonardo Arbizu Portas . Tengo un promedio de 20 000 kilos de palta hass para cosechar entre este mes de febrero hasta el 15 de marzo .Me gustaria hacer negocios ya que puedo conseguirles mas cantidad de palta hass . El lugar de la plantación es en Lima - yauyos . 
Mi número de celular es 980422528. Y mi correo electrónico es : leonardo12tlv@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Busco productores de palta hass ubicados en Ica o Chincha*  La empresa que gerencia mi hermano va a exportar palta hass esta campaña, y para ello estamos buscando productores de Ica o Chincha que estén interesados en trabajar con ellos.   Ellos empiezan a procesar hacia finales de la próxima semana, pero es importante aclarar que la empresa NO COMPRA FRUTA. Ello trabajan como agentes intermediarios que exportan la fruta de productores, para luego liquidar la fruta de acuerdo a los precios obtenidos en el extranjero.  
La empresa puede dar un adelanto, pero no pagan el 100%,  ya que una de las principales causas por la cual las paltas llegan mal a destino, se debe  malos manejos en campo; los cuales no pueden ser detectados a la hora de procesar la fruta.  
Además, la empresa estará brindando servicio de maquila, empaque y frío para lo que quieran exportar directamente. 
Adjunto vista del packing que está ubicado en Villacurí (Ica).  
Saludos  Packing.jpg

----------

